# Hey, I'm getting a leopard gecko!!



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm getting a leopard gecko this month!!! 
I'm soooo excited! I need help on names though because I have a list of names that I like! 
Well, here are all the names:
Pebbles
Muffin
Jubejube
Jojo
Woody
Whiskers
Icecube
Domino
Shimmer
Puppy
Fawny
Gusty
Puddles
Cottoncandy
Lola
Crystal
Iceberg
Cera
Lemon
Lime 
and ......
Cupcake!
I have not got everything in the pictures because I still don't have the thermostats,Under the tank/tub heater, leopard gecko and maybe some plants!
And here are some pictures of my Aquarium/Tub and stuff:


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you like it???? 
Is it ok???


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

does anyone like it??


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Crikey, that's a lot of names to choose from! I would try and find something I little less suited to a cute and furry animal myself, but you decide which one you like.

I keep Beardies, so I am not an expert on Leo's, however I am sure someone will be along soon to give you any advice you might need.
However, you have done well with not choosing a particle substrate - the newspaper you have is perfect.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well I went to this store called "Reptiles and More" And They told me I couldn't have a plastic tub for a leopard Gecko so he gave me a 5 gallon with lid for 20$ and Then I got a African Fat Tail geckos for 65$ and I got a heat lamp! And.... He took money off for me! well I am naminf my female African Fat tail Gecko, Bella! Does anyone like that name?I'll soon put pictures on but I have to get it used to it's new home so I'll take some later!! And I also got 500 meal worms!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I like Domnio best out of that list  it's not too cute and fluffy for a lizard and it sort of matches their spotty patterns!

Bella is a good name too, although it's down to what you like best, the gecko won't mind what it's called 

and your stuff looks pretty good! Enjoy your gecko....i'm so jealous, I love leopard geckos!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

atually I gey a tank I think a five gallon because thats all they have for now! but I hope to get a 10 gallon soon!


----------



## cara jordan (Jul 12, 2009)

i like the name jojo,,but thats my opinion..

i have bearded dragons,,i used to have 2 leopard geckos i think there the cutest looking lizard i hope to have them again one day!


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Gallon's is just volume. You shouldn't measurement any animals housing by this - apart from aquariums.

You could have a 100 gallon tank, which is 12" square, but very tall. Of course, not suitable for Leo's. You need to measure a vivarium by inches, as this is what's important.

A 5 gallon sounds like something I wouldn't even put my sandwiches inside.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I have 2 leo's in a 3ft viv!! i dont understand what your putting them in from the pics??? x


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

is used too have a bearded dragon , and 2 leos and a male , i even hatched 2 babies 

i kept them for 5 years, the bearded dragon sadly became sick , and i gave the geckos too my best friend as i stopped paying the attention that they deserved 

just a few tips, temps on hot side should be 86-90degreesf 
cool side 82-85, this will be hard to get in a 5 gallon tank ,and could risk overheating tbh , 

they need alot of hides as they are nocturnal you may want to get an infared bulb for viewing at night! remember to calcium the crickets/locust and crickets, mealworms shouldnt realy be fed as a staple as they contain too much chitin!


----------

